# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Roti prata - bánh crepe của người Singapore - Ẩm thực Singapore

## hangnt

*Được yêu thích trên khắp thế giới, ẩm thực Ấn Độ mang một phong vị chế biến độc đáo với sự pha trộn các loại hương thơm và gia vị riêng. Ngay cả ở Singapore, bạn có thể tìm thấy vô vàn món ăn được làm theo phong cách ẩm thực của xứ sở Gia Vị này. Một trong những món ăn Ấn Độ nổi tiếng nhất mà bạn có thể thử tại Singapore đó là món bánh Roti prata.* 



Người Singapore luôn tự hào về những món ăn ngon ở đất nước mình, 
Roti prata cũng là một trong những điều tự hào của người Singapore
Roti prata bắt nguồn từ cách làm bánh crepe từ xa xưa của người Pakistan và Ấn Độ. Roti có nghĩa là “bánh mì”, và prata có nghĩa là “phẳng, bẹt”, nhưng thực ra nó giống bánh crepe ở chỗ bột có vị thơm nhẹ và ngọt dùng để làm bữa ăn mang lại cảm giác hài lòng phấn chấn, đặc biệt là vào các buổi sáng nên là một món ăn rất được ưa chuộng ở Singapore.

  Mặc dù món bánh crepe không còn xa lạ với hầu hết mọi người nhưng món bánh Roti prata lại mang tính sáng tạo riêng. Ở Singapore, mỗi quán bán prata lại có một cách trộn bột khác nhau, từ thứ vỏ bánh mềm và dai đến giòn tan… Hình ảnh người thợ chế biến bánh prata cũng rất đáng xem. Khách có thể đứng xem đầu bếp tráng bánh, những ngón tay thoăn thoắt của người thợ; một cú tung bánh lên trên không; đập mạnh xuống và nhào kĩ trước khi cán bột thật dẹt và mỏng, khói bốc lên nghi ngút thơm lừng và… nuốt nước bọt!

  Tuy Roti prata thường được dùng ăn kèm với súp đậu dhal hoặc cà ri, nhưng ngày nay các thực đơn địa phương sáng tạo ra nhiều kiểu ăn kèm như sầu riêng, kem, pho mát, chocolate và chuối. Ngoài ra cũng không có gì lạ khi thấy món prata – rất phổ biến đối với người dân địa phương – được rắc đường lên trên để ăn kèm vì điều này sẽ làm dậy lên hương vị tự nhiên cho món ăn. Còn những ai thích ăn trứng cũng nên ăn thử món prata trứng, một kiểu bánh prata thơm ngon cũng rất được người Singapore yêu thích.



Prata trứng thơm ngon rất được người Singapore yêu thích.
  Công bằng mà nói, bánh Roti prata gần giống như bánh xèo của Việt Nam, chỉ một lớp bột mì tráng ra trên chảo rộng, bỏ thịt nguội, bơ, phó mát hoặc mứt hay đủ loại nhân nào đó tùy theo ý thích vào, xếp lại, cho ra đĩa và ăn. Ăn bánh prata lại mau ngán vì không có rau sống kèm theo. Nhưng nếu vừa ăn bánh vừa nhâm nhi mấy ngụm rượu trái cây thơm nồng thì ăn mấy cũng vẫn thòm thèm. 

  Có điều, bạn nhớ đừng ăn món này bằng dĩa hay thìa; cách tốt nhất để nếm món prata kì diệu này là dùng tay nhúng bánh vào nước sốt cà ri ăn kèm (thường là cà ri thịt cừu hoặc cá). Chỉ khi đó bạn mới thực sự hiểu được ý nghĩa cụm từ “Vị ngon trên từng ngón tay!”.



Muốn thưởng thức Roti prata ngon nhất thì phải ăn bốc
 Ở bất kì đâu trên khắp nẻo đường Singapore, bạn đều có thể tìm thấy một cửa hàng bán món roti prata, và nếu có cơ hội bạn sẽ tìm ngay được một quán cách vài bước chân từ khách sạn. Chỉ cần nhờ người giữ cửa khách sạn chỉ đúng đường là họ sẽ sẵn sàng giúp đỡ, vì người Singapore luôn tự hào là biết những nơi tuyệt nhất thành phố để thưởng thức những món ăn ngon.

_Theo yeudulich_




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *tour du lịch singapore giá cực rẻ - tour du lich singapore gia cuc re*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------


## lunas2

Roti prata nhìn chảy cả nc miếng

----------


## rose

như bột mì rán ý nhỉ

----------


## toidi.net

Nhìn thoáng giống Bánh Xèo của mình nhỉ... Nhưng bánh Kếp ăn ko quen sẽ không thích đâu.

----------


## dung89

Nhìn như bột mì em rán  :Big Grin: 
Không biết mùi vị thế nào

----------

